# I DON"T KNOW WHAT TO DO.



## robie1234 (Jun 8, 2007)

I need help what do I do? I just noticed the eggs today and wanna know what to expect, what I need to buy and stuff like that

my 3 RBP's are in a 90 gallon right now

Any help or suggestions will be greatly appreciated

thanks

Rob


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

a fully functional 150 gallon tank to grow them out in. or a bunch of small tanks. 
Don't get too hefty with filtration just yet or you will have them all sucked up. sponge filters is what you prob want. or at least to put sponges over the intake of whatever filter you use.


----------



## robie1234 (Jun 8, 2007)

BlackSunshine said:


> a fully functional 150 gallon tank to grow them out in. or a bunch of small tanks.
> Don't get too hefty with filtration just yet or you will have them all sucked up. sponge filters is what you prob want. or at least to put sponges over the intake of whatever filter you use.


So just reomove the eggs now? and put them in a smaller, or several smaller tanks? with spong filters? and once they hatch I feed them little brine shrimp?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

No. not yet. Let the parents do their thing. let them hatch and become fish like. then remove them or remove the parents. might be easier to remove the parents. tht part is up to you.


----------



## robie1234 (Jun 8, 2007)

BlackSunshine said:


> No. not yet. Let the parents do their thing. let them hatch and become fish like. then remove them or remove the parents. might be easier to remove the parents. tht part is up to you.


Great thanks for the info! Im alot less stressed out now









Rob


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

what you want to do for next time is have a sponge filter in the adult tank for awhile. take it out and put in in a 20 g tank with water from the parent tank. then wait 3 days after they have been layed. you should see some tails popping out. then suck them out into the 20g. if you let them hatch and swim around they will get suck up your filter and they wont last long. so get them out before they are swimming


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

i wish i could post this one day....


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

give them to me


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Inflade said:


> i wish i could post this one day....


I wish the same.
Wanna race?


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> what you want to do for next time is have a sponge filter in the adult tank for awhile. take it out and put in in a 20 g tank with water from the parent tank. then wait 3 days after they have been layed. you should see some tails popping out. then suck them out into the 20g. if you let them hatch and swim around they will get suck up your filter and they wont last long. so get them out before they are swimming


Follow this advice.... not the advice of blacksunshine


----------



## robie1234 (Jun 8, 2007)

How long before they are sellable size? and do I have to hatch Brine shrimp?

Thanks

Rob


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

cichlidfinatic said:


> How long before they are sellable size? and do I have to hatch Brine shrimp?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rob


Yes, they will start eating freshly hatched brine shrimp once they are free swimming. Sellable size is pretty small, maybe about the size of a nickel.

Use sponge filters, but make sure they are fully seeded with bacteria. I had problems at first keeping my ammonia at 0 in the fry tanks, but after a while it wasn't a problem.


----------



## robie1234 (Jun 8, 2007)

Aaronic said:


> How long before they are sellable size? and do I have to hatch Brine shrimp?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rob


Yes, they will start eating freshly hatched brine shrimp once they are free swimming. Sellable size is pretty small, maybe about the size of a nickel.

Use sponge filters, but make sure they are fully seeded with bacteria. I had problems at first keeping my ammonia at 0 in the fry tanks, but after a while it wasn't a problem.
[/quote]

Going to pick up a spounge filter today thanks


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

they should be sellable size at around 6-10 weeks depending on the water quality and the amount you feed them. I fed mine 4 times a day and cleaned the water 4 times a day. when I did that it was 6 weeks when i fed 3 times a day and cleaned once it was 12 weeks before i could sell them


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

lets see some pics please


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

any pictures?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

NOT WORTH DISCUSSION


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Sellable size I believe is dime size, correct?


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> what you want to do for next time is have a sponge filter in the adult tank for awhile. take it out and put in in a 20 g tank with water from the parent tank. then wait 3 days after they have been layed. you should see some tails popping out. then suck them out into the 20g. if you let them hatch and swim around they will get suck up your filter and they wont last long. so get them out before they are swimming


Follow this advice.... not the advice of blacksunshine
[/quote]

your telling me and this guy that 500 1" fish are going to fit well in a 20 gallon tank? your an idiot. Almost a month before you bother answering the guys questions. right on you've been alot of help. Actually no you haven't actually provided crap for any kind of info in this thread. you simply piggybacked on other posts. So why do you even bother posting if all you have to offer is crap?
I said a 150 yes. OR a bunch of small tanks. what are you illiterate? 
Lets see get one batch out of the main tank and then you soon will have another batch to deal with. So yes you will need alot of space to hold all these little fish while they grow to decent size.

your post just another example of you spouting off at the mouth trying to be right. when your really just a douche bag. I mean all you've ever really been here on this forum is a douche bag. But you really haven't done anything enough yet to get your ass banned again. considering your a mouthy little twerp I'm sure its just a matter of time.
[/quote]

first off dick I have done this more times then I can count and if you look at my sig you would know that. so shut up and let thoes of us who know what we are doing help this guy out.

use 1 20 g tank for the first 2-3 weeks until they get to about 1/4-1/2 inches then start seperating them. then only use 2 maybe 3 more tanks when they hit about 3/4- 1 inch get rid of them. they will be fine


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

TheTyeMan said:


> what you want to do for next time is have a sponge filter in the adult tank for awhile. take it out and put in in a 20 g tank with water from the parent tank. then wait 3 days after they have been layed. you should see some tails popping out. then suck them out into the 20g. if you let them hatch and swim around they will get suck up your filter and they wont last long. so get them out before they are swimming


Follow this advice.... not the advice of blacksunshine
[/quote]

your telling me and this guy that 500 1" fish are going to fit well in a 20 gallon tank? your an idiot. Almost a month before you bother answering the guys questions. right on you've been alot of help. Actually no you haven't actually provided crap for any kind of info in this thread. you simply piggybacked on other posts. So why do you even bother posting if all you have to offer is crap?
I said a 150 yes. OR a bunch of small tanks. what are you illiterate? 
Lets see get one batch out of the main tank and then you soon will have another batch to deal with. So yes you will need alot of space to hold all these little fish while they grow to decent size.

your post just another example of you spouting off at the mouth trying to be right. when your really just a douche bag. I mean all you've ever really been here on this forum is a douche bag. But you really haven't done anything enough yet to get your ass banned again. considering your a mouthy little twerp I'm sure its just a matter of time.
[/quote]

first off dick I have done this more times then I can count and if you look at my sig you would know that. so shut up and let thoes of us who know what we are doing help this guy out.

use 1 20 g tank for the first 2-3 weeks until they get to about 1/4-1/2 inches then start seperating them. then only use 2 maybe 3 more tanks when they hit about 3/4- 1 inch get rid of them. they will be fine
[/quote]

Pssst. I wasen't talking to you. the only reason your name is there is because the idiot quoted you. 
I didn't notice his attack at me when he first posted it. Anyways try reading before you get all bent out of shape when you aren't even being addressed.


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

The information that you are looking for can be found in the following *Piranha breeding Article*. Although the pictures are missing the information is there to help you.

No need to go on bashing each other as to who is right. If this continues I will lock the thread! Stick to the topic!


----------

